# Ganondorf less of a clone than we thought



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vNACWMPfW5o

Shows some specials... Holy smokes, Ganondorf looks like the best character in the game.

Of course, I'd be saying that even if they gave him a crappy moveset.  Haha.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, I just watched a video with Falco... he was declonified, too...


----------



## yasuharu (Jan 31, 2008)

That's good to hear.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 31, 2008)

The only clone is Toon Link...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 31, 2008)

He looks as much of a clone as he did before.  I'm not sure if you watched the same video as I did.  All of his A moves are the same as Captain Falcon's and it seems like most of his Bs are still the same as well.  Oh Bul, have you been in touch with Bastoise?  Because I believe I still have to whoop you two, because you two thought that you were better without any logical proof.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> He looks as much of a clone as he did before.  I'm not sure if you watched the same video as I did.  All of his A moves are the same as Captain Falcon's and it seems like most of his Bs are still the same as well.  Oh Bul, have you been in touch with Bastoise?  Because I believe I still have to whoop you two, because you two thought that you were better without any logical proof.


 Actually, his regular A move was never the same as Captain Falcon's, really.  Ganny has an electric type move, and now it's even more different.  Also, his -->/<-- A is totally different now, with a kind of kick...

His Up B is different.  Down B is slightly different, as he does the "Wizard's Foot" in the air.  His Right/Left B is completely different, sort of like Mewtwo's grab.

I think we were watching different movies, though.  The one I linked in this thread was one of them, and you don't really see his Right/Left B.

Finally -- Ganondorf's Up-A Smash is a little different, with just one leg instead of the "scissors" animation.

And yes, I am still in touch with Bastoise.  You also seem to believe you're better without any proof, logical or illogical.  I look forward to whoopin' ya.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 31, 2008)

Ganon's <- / -> A are exactly the same as Captain Falcon now, they used to be different.  And A has always been different.


HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you.  And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Ganon's <- / -> A are exactly the same as Captain Falcon now, they used to be different.  And A has always been different.
> 
> 
> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you.  And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


 lolololololololololololol @ the last part.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Ganon's <- / -> A are exactly the same as Captain Falcon now, they used to be different.  And A has always been different.
> 
> 
> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you.  And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


 ...Someone needs to go take his medications, hmm?


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Ganon's <- / -> A are exactly the same as Captain Falcon now, they used to be different.  And A has always been different.
> 
> 
> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you.  And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


 And you're just a teenager with no life. ^.^

Hey, I'll openly admit I suck at smash... I just kinda jump around and kick people... My friends always demanded that we play without items too which was lame.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah I took mine....

OH, SN's medicine. I'm not sure if they have medication for nuts though.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am decent at it, I really beat most average people but the insanely good people I cant touch, and since I am normally better than the other 2 players the really good guy I play with hunts me... it really gets annoying sometimes


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Ganon's <- / -> A are exactly the same as Captain Falcon now, they used to be different.  And A has always been different.
> 
> 
> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you.  And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


 I wanna spectate that.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anyone would, but we all know it's never happening.


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On me winning, or losing?

LOL, this conversation is slowly deteriorating...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, I will have to watch that match...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well to keep it on topic, Bul you'll have to play as Ganondorf.     

I'd bet coins on Bul.


----------



## TheGremp (Jan 31, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't wait to be the best one playing for me. While I can't play online I'll always win against the AI when I get good enough :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 31, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You couldn't stand a chance against me.

Do not undermine my button-mashing skills.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 1, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could beat all of you with my amazingly cheap ninja-like KOing skills.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could beat all of you with my amazingly cheap ninja-like KOing skills. [/quote]
 You'll all probably beat me....


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, sweet, sweet irony...

Stop being a hypocrite.  Just because I write about games doesn't mean I don't play them.  In fact, I wouldn't be writing about them if I hadn't played them.  Maybe think about that before you continue making posts that embarrass yourself.


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you.  And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


 Wow.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I second that "Wow".


----------



## SL92 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Motion granted.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay Super_Naruto, If I were to make a bet, I'd say if you played melee with me or Zero, especially Zero, you wouldn't have a chance. Cockiness only goes so far until you're actually in the match, and you realize how wrong you are. So when Brawl comes out, I'll take you on and we'll see what happens.


And while I was making this post, I thought of a great board idea. It can be a rivals thread on who everyone wants to fight and people can add each other/set up times for matches and then people can even watch the matches and bet on them if you can watch friends like that in spectator mode


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Okay Super_Naruto, If I were to make a bet, I'd say if you played melee with me or Zero, especially Zero, you wouldn't have a chance. Cockiness only goes so far until you're actually in the match, and you realize how wrong you are. So when Brawl comes out, I'll take you on and we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> And while I was making this post, I thought of a great board idea. It can be a rivals thread on who everyone wants to fight and people can add each other/set up times for matches and then people can even watch the matches and bet on them if you can watch friends like that in spectator mode


 If you and Zero don't glitch I would have a great chance.  But you guys do glitch, so yes I wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Define Glitch     

And what do you think of my board idea D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glitch is when you exploit the fantasy physics in a game that wouldn't normally be exploited.  Such as sliding on the ground and a whole bunch of other crap that's not realistic.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know what a glitch is, what I meant was define a glitch in melee, and I think what you mean is Wavedashing, shffl'ing, and the such. And yes, we do make use of those. And technically, not much in melee is realistic. I wish I could jump twice in the air...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2008)

"realistic in the game"

Like I said, I would stand a pretty good chance without you guys glitching.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 1, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm pretty sure you jump once in the air :gyroidtongue: 

:gyroidsheriff:


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops, you got me there    			  Let me rephrase that, I wish I could jump in the air period     


Oh, and I prefer to call them advanced techniques SN  :gyroidsmile: 

We still need to battle though =P


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> "realistic in the game"
> 
> Like I said, I would stand a pretty good chance without you guys glitching.


 they aren't glitches.

Nintendo most likely knew about them before they released Melee, but kept it.  They obviously don't see it as a glitch, because from what I've heard, the wavedash is still in brawl.  All the other ones aren't even close to glitches, they're just combos and techniques lol.

I mean, would you call a series of a short hop, fast fall, and L cancel (the SHFFL) a glitch, you don't know what you're talking about.  All those things are implemented on purpose.

they may be annoying, but they aren't glitches.  They're gonna be back, along with more new ones, in Brawl.  So I really fail to believe they're accidents.

you don't have to use them if you don't want to, but you can't use them as an excuse for losing.  Any one of us could beat you easily without those so-called "glitches".


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2008)

Short hop and fast fall aren't glitches but L canceling is definetly a glitch.  They are glitches, there's no other way to explain them.  And if you've been playing an online game with glitches for more than 2 weeks you would know only noobs use them.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Short hop and fast fall aren't glitches but L canceling is definetly a glitch.  They are glitches, there's no other way to explain them.  And if you've been playing an online game with glitches for more than 2 weeks you would know only noobs use them.


 Yes, and I'm sure that's why all the pro melee players like PC Chris and Ken use these right, because they're noobs? I think not.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 1, 2008)

Ganondorf's Final Smash is by far the coolest, in my opinion.

(wow, I'm actually on-topic for once..)


----------



## cazzy7 (Feb 2, 2008)

either he is hard to control pr who ever was him has never played ssb


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 2, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, yes glitching is nooby, so I guess they would be noobs. In Star Wars Battlefront 2 you can be a better player by glitching into the wall on a map however no one does it, only the noobs who want to look good do it.  The people who play the game how it should be aren't nooby.  Which is how I also play SSBM, I don't rely on glitches to win.  I'll still play glitchers, but I hope no one does.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 2, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mmmhmm, so Ken Hoang, best SSBM player in the world, is a noob... while you are the "God of videogames".


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OBVIOUSLY.

Jees Bul, get with the program.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Feb 2, 2008)

The only online mode in Brawl worth playing will be friends matches. And we all know that Smash Bros. is WAY more fun when the person is actually in the same room as you. Without a headset, Brawl's online just can't be that fun.

Sorry, I just have no faith in Brawl's online mode.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2008)

Can we please not start with the OM*G ADVANCED TECHNIQUES ARE FOR NOOBS crap?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 2, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> The only online mode in Brawl worth playing will be friends matches. And we all know that Smash Bros. is WAY more fun when the person is actually in the same room as you. Without a headset, Brawl's online just can't be that fun.
> 
> Sorry, I just have no faith in Brawl's online mode.


 You've played Brawl online?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 2, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Making excuses for our loss before the match even happens, are we?


----------



## SL92 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On a related topic, I just learned how to L-Cancel there yesterday.


Calling advanced techniques like these noobish or glitches is just a way of saying you can't do them.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 2, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a related topic, I just learned how to L-Cancel there yesterday.


Calling advanced techniques like these noobish or glitches is just a way of saying you can't do them. [/quote]
 Sooo true.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 2, 2008)

I can wavedash pretty poorly, but my brother can do it really well.  We've done some experiments, and we've deduced that wavedashing doesn't give you a significant advantage in battle.  L-canceling is a really good technique, though.

But now, back on topic -- Is Ganondorf going to be anyone else's main?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can wavedash pretty poorly, but my brother can do it really well.  We've done some experiments, and we've deduced that wavedashing doesn't give you a significant advantage in battle.  L-canceling is a really good technique, though.
> 
> But now, back on topic -- Is Ganondorf going to be anyone else's main?


 Ganondorf was my main in Super Smash Bros. Melee and he'll probably be my main in Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can wavedash pretty poorly, but my brother can do it really well.  We've done some experiments, and we've deduced that wavedashing doesn't give you a significant advantage in battle.  L-canceling is a really good technique, though.
> 
> But now, back on topic -- Is Ganondorf going to be anyone else's main?


 No, I'll be using Kirby and MK, and possibly Dedede or Ike.


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can wavedash pretty poorly, but my brother can do it really well.  We've done some experiments, and we've deduced that wavedashing doesn't give you a significant advantage in battle.  L-canceling is a really good technique, though.
> 
> But now, back on topic -- Is Ganondorf going to be anyone else's main?


 most likely, along with Marth.



> Calling advanced techniques like these noobish or glitches is just a way of saying you can't do them.



This quote is full of win and truth, my friend.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 2, 2008)

Bul, I never did say anywhere in my post I'm the best, so please *CEN-9.10-SORD* and making stuff up.  However, IT IS GLITCHING.  The dodge technique was not meant to do all that crap.  It was meant to dodge.  Call them advanced techniques all you want, they're glitches.

@SL92: I can't do them, but glitches is not a word to say taht I can't do them, it's a word to say they're glitches and it is cheating.

Guess you guys never learned that glitching was nooby in a video game.  Play a game for a week and glitch (online game), let me tell you, you won't get praised as the best player ever.

But yeah, keep being ******** noobs who think glitching is all right.  I'm done with this argument going no where.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 2, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bul, I never did say anywhere in my post I'm the best, so please *CEN-9.10-SORD* and making stuff up.  However, IT IS GLITCHING.  The dodge technique was not meant to do all that crap.  It was meant to dodge.  Call them advanced techniques all you want, they're glitches.
> 
> @SL92: I can't do them, but glitches is not a word to say taht I can't do them, it's a word to say they're glitches and it is cheating.
> 
> ...





> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you. And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 2, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bul, I never did say anywhere in my post I'm the best, so please *CEN-9.10-SORD* and making stuff up.  However, IT IS GLITCHING.  The dodge technique was not meant to do all that crap.  It was meant to dodge.  Call them advanced techniques all you want, they're glitches.
> 
> @SL92: I can't do them, but glitches is not a word to say taht I can't do them, it's a word to say they're glitches and it is cheating.
> 
> ...


 dude, I challenge you to a match of Brawl online, neither of us using "glitches"

And btw, if you're done with this argument, why are you still on the "currently reading this thread" list?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 2, 2008)

SN, you need to work on how you talk to people.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 2, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'mon SN, you were wrong on all points in that post, as Odd pointed out. 

This reminds me of those people that couldn't snake in Mario Kart, so they complained about snaking, to try and get good players to stop and make themselves look less like noobs.

@Bul: Yeah, I'm mostly going to play as Marth, Toon Link, Sonic, and MetaKnight.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can wavedash pretty poorly, but my brother can do it really well.  We've done some experiments, and we've deduced that wavedashing doesn't give you a significant advantage in battle.  L-canceling is a really good technique, though.
> 
> But now, back on topic -- Is Ganondorf going to be anyone else's main?


 Most likely he'll be one of mine, just cause his Smash is ballin'

And I can't do wavedashing or any of those things.
But I don't see the point, so I can't say I've tried hard.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm going to have to do some research on the characters before choosing mine but in Meele I was actually pretty good with Bowser. I just need to work on not taking the bait from character like pikachu who can get me from behind before I can turn around.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure I can play NS without using his so called "glitches" and four stock him. (meaning you won't even take out a stock of mine). Sorry, but i just had to post. This "advanced techniques" ARE NOT GLITCHES. L-Cancel is not a glitch, even level 9 CPU's use it. 

@Bul: Ganondorf barely uses wavedash, that why you can't find any use to it , but try it with Luigi or Ice Climbers.

This thread is full of laughs.


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I'm sure I can play NS without using his so called "glitches" and four stock him. (meaning you won't even take out a stock of mine). Sorry, but i just had to post. This "advanced techniques" ARE NOT GLITCHES. L-Cancel is not a glitch, even level 9 CPU's use it.
> 
> @Bul: Ganondorf barely uses wavedash, that why you can't find any use to it , but try it with Luigi or Ice Climbers.
> 
> This thread is full of laughs.


 I don't own Melee, so can you explain wavedashing.


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 3, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you basically slide on the floor, how far you go is different depending on who you're playing as.  It's like a roll-dodge except you can do a move while you're doing it, so you can block, attack, etc. while sliding on the floor.

it also makes it a heck of a lot easier to edge hog.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 3, 2008)

I never knew people could get this into smash... I mean yeah, you can get good, but you have all these dumb little names for crap you do? Come on...

I won't be playing online, I'm openly admitting I suck at this game, all I plan to do when playing is throw bombs at people and act like a ****** like I always do. You guys have fun with your "wavedashing" and "edge hogging" and whatever-the-hell-else you want to name stuff. You're all NERDS. D:<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 3, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 3, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, I am Sporge27 and... ummm... I am a nerd....


Anyway I would like to say that in Battlefront 2 those glitches into the wall really never helped you.....

and as for supposed glitches in other games, I call it a glitch if the game designers never meant for something to happen, really though if you can do insane things with these moves, I would like to say it is rather dishonorable to use them on people who really can't...  also wondering if they have shown that something like wavedashing  was back in brawl or something, is that how we got on this?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am Sporge27 and... ummm... I am a nerd....
> 
> 
> Anyway I would like to say that in Battlefront 2 those glitches into the wall really never helped you.....
> ...


 People 'say' its not in Brawl... but Im not sure.

Anyway, I have hardly no clue what Wavedashing is and I just find it pretty lame that people have to come up with formulas to win. :\ I'm not someone that devoted to video games with all the stuff out there. Pointless really.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 3, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that's a very bad example. In most multiplayer games people come up with their own formulas to win all the time... And if you really like a video game, you'll most likely get good at it and form your own strategies, and this applies to almost all games.


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 3, 2008)

The glitches that shouldn't be used are ones like glitch into a wall where you can shoot people but not be shot. 

Or get on top of the map, fall off the edge and camp the enemy spawn point as demo in TF2... not that I would ever do that :r


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am Sporge27 and... ummm... I am a nerd....
> 
> 
> Anyway I would like to say that in Battlefront 2 those glitches into the wall really never helped you.....
> ...


 If you get in the wall, you can kill people easily and they can't touch you.  And, Zero what does "I can play NS without using glitches"  NS means nice shot not what I think you're trying to say....I'm not sure what you mean there.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of us find the "fun" in competitiveness.

@SN: My bad , i ment SN.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Isn't the fun in the fun part of the game?  Competitiveness takes the fun out and replaces it with ambition (to become the best).  Not even close to as much fun as not caring whether you are good or not.

@Zero: Oh, lol I thought you meant like an abbreviation or something .


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Isn't the fun in the fun part of the game?  Competitiveness takes the fun out and replaces it with ambition (to become the best).  Not even close to as much fun as not caring whether you are good or not.
> 
> @Zero: Oh, lol I thought you meant like an abbreviation or something .


 Yah, let's not play to win but play so that everyone wins with fun :|

If you lose, too bad! Get better.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, there's a huge difference between winning and competitiveness.  HUGE difference.  I don't care if I lose or win as long as I have fun.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why are you lying? By reading your posts in this board it is easy to see that you are practically obsessed with this game. If you just want to have fun then you are lying.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't start a word game with me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How is anything I said a a made up random fact?



> HAHA, I can not WAIT until the day you cry after I DESTROY you. And be like "what have I been doing wrong! oh yeah that's right underestimating SN, SN is (and I can't believe I'm saying this) the almighty god of video games, I'm just a writer who knows nothing about them and I have no skill at them I just review them".





> Bul, I never did say anywhere in my post I'm the best, so please *CEN-9.10-SORD* and making stuff up. However, IT IS GLITCHING. The dodge technique was not meant to do all that crap. It was meant to dodge. Call them advanced techniques all you want, they're glitches.
> 
> @SL92: I can't do them, but glitches is not a word to say taht I can't do them, it's a word to say they're glitches and it is cheating.
> 
> ...



You've lied, flamed and have acted like an *CEN-1.3-SORD* this entire conversation.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Isn't the fun in the fun part of the game?  Competitiveness takes the fun out and replaces it with ambition (to become the best).  Not even close to as much fun as not caring whether you are good or not.
> 
> @Zero: Oh, lol I thought you meant like an abbreviation or something .


 I attended a tournament this weekend for melee actually, and even though it was competitive, we all had great conversations and had a lot of fun playing other people with great skill, and just meeting new smash players was fun in itself. So you can't tell me that playing competitively takes the fun out of playing. That's simply an ignorant statement.


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 3, 2008)

in the whole competitive vs. fun thing, competition IS fun!

my idea of having fun with a game is fighting someone who's a real challenge and makes me actually try.  When I play a game for fun, I get into it.  Playing a "for fun" game where you're just messing around and laughing, isn't fun to me.  I need a challenge and crazy serious competition during the game, laughing and talking about it afterwards.

being competitive is the same thing as fun in my head xD

my idea of fun anyways.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm buying Brawl to have fun, not to become the best player in the world. Fun is exactly what SSB should be.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2008)

A formula and being competitive are different. Formulas are how you plan to be competitive, then theres skill.

I, myself, use my skill & knowlege of Luigi and the game's items to ensure victory.

Formulas are a series of moves to victory.

Am I making myself clear?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 4, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just like Dog the Bounty Huneter, eh?


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 4, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> A formula and being competitive are different. Formulas are how you plan to be competitive, then theres skill.
> 
> I, myself, use my skill & knowlege of Luigi and the game's items to ensure victory.
> 
> ...


 Actually, that's not making yourself clear. You make it sound as if formulas are what you use in tournaments, not skill   
:huh:			 . It's actually the other way around... And you can't really have so called "formulas" when playing smash. You can use your skills to do what you can to beat your opponent, but I don't think competitive smash players are thinking "A, jump, shield down, smash, b, jump, b and I have this match!" We use skills, as you mentioned with your Luigi. Not formulas. 


And Koehler, I believe it's been said at least 4 times, many people find it fun to play competitively with other smash players! That includes myself. "Fun is exactly what SSB should be." And that's what it is, don't make it seem like us smash players who play competitively don't have fun...


----------

